
Open-source network and infrastructure monitoring and management system - todsacerdoti
https://netxms.org/
======
oarsinsync
Looks like a great project. Unfortunately, the UI looks like something from a
time gone by.

From an engineering perspective, this shouldn’t matter.

From a management acceptance factor, I can’t get this through the door. If I’m
bringing something new in, it’ll be compared against the alternatives. At that
point, superficial looks typically matter, and this doesn’t stack up, so it
typically won’t reach the POC phase.

A sad reality that too many of us live in.

